# usbccgp.sys driver needed!



## babyydraculaa (May 3, 2009)

My husband let me hold on to his Dell Photo AIO 944 Printer because I was in dire need of one, but when I installed the software required for the printer and then 'plug in an play', the found new hardware wizard pops up as usual (which is no big deal and it usually tells me what I need, I find it -- install it and we're done), but now it's telling me I need the file 'usbccgp.sys' which I know is a safe Microsoft file found in my system32 folder, but yet it's telling me I don't have it. If the file is corrupted and if I need to reinstall it, would anyone be so kind as to tell me how I can retrieve it because I really need this printer too work, urgently. I've been at this for DAYS now.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF,

Find the file manually and when you do then remember where it is located.
Now run the found new hardware wizard
Do a manual install another words choose not to search for driver you will yourself
when it gets to the box where it asks for the location, click on browse button
and browse to the file.
see if this works and post back if it deosnt.


----------

